# Help! Aggressive Golden!



## ChampsMom

I am ChampsMom, the privious note is from my husband. We love our 3 1/2 year old Golden, but he does have a really mean streak, mainly to me. It has gotten worse and we are at a loss. He typically bites me when I try to take something away. However, recently he will bite when I come in the sliding glass door from the backyard. This has just started in the last week. I try to get him to come out with me, but he wont. As soon as I walk in the lunges, growls and bites my arm. He has even attacked the glass door when I am out. He is 102 lbs, so he could break it! Have any of you ever seen something like this? We would love to keepp him but needless to say, I am scared of him now!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Get a full vet check up - including a complete thyroid panel and not just the usual T4. Also, as I mentioned in the post to your husband, find a qualified trainer who can help you. This isn't something to work through on your own and IMO, our dogs deserve our willingness to seek outside help when problems arise.

Hugs and good thoughts to you and Champ!

Stephanie


----------



## fostermom

Hi ChampsMom. Please see the answers in ChampsDad's thread. Good luck!


Quiz is typing a lot faster than me today!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

fostermom said:


> Quiz is typing a lot faster than me today!


80+ words per min.!


----------



## HovawartMom

Have you taken him to the vet to check his health and do a full thyroid check on him?.
I would get a trainer,ASAP!.
You have a very large golden that could really do some damage if the problem is not resolved!.
I would start with "the nothing is free in life"!.In 2 words is that he has to work for anything he gets!.
Nothing in Life is Free 

Undesirable behavior can be caused by many things, including undetected illness. No behavior modification program should begin without first taking the dog to a veterinarian for a complete physical examination. While you're there, give your vet a printed copy of this page and ask if it would be an appropriate technique for you to try. The NILIF program is an accepted standard in dog training/behavior but it is not, and is not intended to be, a substitute for an in-person, professional evaluation of your dog's behavior. This technique is intended for dogs in good health and of sound mind and stable temperament. 


The NILIF program is remarkable because it's effective for such a wide variety of problems. A shy, timid dog becomes more relaxed knowing that he has nothing to worry about, his owner is in charge of all things. A dog that's pushing too hard to become "top dog" learns that the position is not available and that his life is far more enjoyable without the title. 

It is equally successful with dogs that fall anywhere between those two extremes. The program is not difficult to put into effect and it's not time consuming if the dog already knows a few basic obedience commands. I've never seen this technique fail to bring about a positive change in behavior, however, the change can be more profound in some dogs than others. Most owners use this program in conjunction with other behavior modification techniques such as coping with fear or treatment for aggression. It is a perfectly suitable technique for the dog with no major behavior problems that just needs some fine tuning. 

ATTENTION ON DEMAND
The program begins by eliminating attention on demand. When your dog comes to you and nudges your hand, saying "pet me! pet me!" ignore him. Don't tell him "no", don't push him away. Simply pretend you don't notice him. This has worked for him before, so don't be surprised if he tries harder to get your attention. When he figures out that this no longer works, he'll stop. In a pack situation, the top ranking dogs can demand attention from the lower ranking ones, not the other way around. When you give your dog attention on demand you're telling him that he has more status in the pack than you do. Timid dogs become stressed by having this power and may become clingy. They're never sure when you'll be in charge so they can't relax. What if something scary happens, like a stranger coming in the house? Who will handle that? The timid dog that is demanding of attention can be on edge a lot of the time because he has more responsibility than he can handle. 

Some dogs see their ability to demand attention as confirmation that they are the "alpha", then become difficult to handle when told to "sit" or "down" or some other demand is placed on them. It is not their leadership status that stresses them out, it's the lack of consistency. They may or may not actually be alpha material, but having no one in the pack that is clearly the leader is a bigger problem than having the dog assume that role full time. Dogs are happiest when the pack order is stable. Tension is created by a constant fluctuation of pack leadership.

EXTINCTION BURSTS
Your dog already knows that he can demand your attention and he knows what works to get that to happen. As of today, it no longer works, but he doesn't know that yet. We all try harder at something we know works when it stops working. If I gave you a twenty dollar bill every time you clapped your hands together, you'd clap a lot. But, if I suddenly stopped handing you money, even though you were still clapping, you'd clap more and clap louder. You might even get closer to me to make sure I was noticing that you were clapping. You might even shout at me "Hey! I'm clapping like crazy over here, where's the money?". If I didn't respond at all, in any way, you'd stop. It wasn't working anymore. That last try -- that loud, frequent clapping is an extinction burst. If, however, during that extinction burst, I gave you another twenty dollar bill you'd be right back in it. It would take a lot longer to get you to stop clapping because you just learned that if you try hard enough, it will work. 

When your dog learns that the behaviors that used to get him your attention don't work any more he's going to try harder and he's going to have an extinction burst. If you give him attention during that time you will have to work that much harder to get him turned around again. Telling him "no" or pushing him away is not the kind of attention he's after, but it's still attention. Completely ignoring him will work faster and better. 

YOU HAVE THE POWER
As the human and as his owner you have control of all things that are wonderful in his life. This is the backbone of the NILIF program. You control all of the resources. Playing, attention, food, walks, going in and out of the door, going for a ride in the car, going to the dog park. Anything and everything that your dog wants comes from you. If he's been getting most of these things for free there is no real reason for him to respect your leadership or your ownership of these things. Again, a timid dog is going to be stressed by this situation, a pushy dog is going to be difficult to handle. Both of them would prefer to have you in charge. 

To implement the NILIF program you simply have to have your dog earn his use of your resources. He's hungry? No problem, he simply has to sit before his bowl is put down. He wants to play fetch? Great! He has to "down" before you throw the ball. Want to go for a walk or a ride? He has to sit to get his lead snapped on and has to sit while the front door is opened. He has to sit and wait while the car door is opened and listen for the word (I use "OK") that means "get into the car". When you return he has to wait for the word that means "get out of the car" even if the door is wide open. Don't be too hard on him. He's already learned that he can make all of these decisions on his own. He has a strong history of being in control of when he gets these resources. Enforce the new rules, but keep in mind that he's only doing what he's been taught to do and he's going to need some time to get the hang of it all.

You're going to have to pay attention to things that you probably haven't noticed before. If you feed your dog from your plate do you just toss him a green bean? No more. He has to earn it. You don't have to use standard obedience commands, any kind of action will do. If your dog knows "shake" or "spin around" or "speak" use those commands. Does your dog sleep on your bed? Teach him that he has to wait for you to say "OK" to get on the bed and he has to get down when you say "off". Teach him to go to his bed, or other designated spot, on command. When he goes to his spot and lays down tell him "stay" and then release him with a treat reward. Having a particular spot where he stays is very helpful for when you have guests or otherwise need him out of the way for a while. It also teaches him that free run of the house is a resource that you control. There are probably many things that your dog sees as valuable resources that I haven't mentioned here.

The NILIF program should not be a long, drawn out process. All you need to do is enforce a simple command before allowing him access to what he wants. Dinner, for example, should be a two or three second encounter that consists of nothing more than saying "sit", then "good dog!", then putting the bowl down and walking away. 

ATTENTION AND PLAY
Now that your dog is no longer calling the shots you will have to make an extra effort to provide him with attention and play time. Call him to you, have him "sit" and then lavish him with as much attention as you want. Have him go get his favorite toy and play as long as you both have the energy. The difference is that now you will be the one initiating the attention and beginning the play time. He's going to depend on you now, a lot more than before, to see that he gets what he needs. What he needs most is quality time with you. This would be a good time to enroll in a group obedience class. If his basic obedience is top notch, see about joining an agility class or fly ball team. 

NILIF DOES *NOT* MEAN THAT YOU HAVE TO RESTRICT THE AMOUNT OF ATTENTION YOU GIVE TO YOUR DOG. The NILIF concept speaks to who initiates the attention (you!), not the amount of attention. Go ahead and call your dog to you 100 times a day for hugs and kisses!! You can demand his attention, he can no longer demand yours! 

Within a day or two your dog will see you in a whole new light and will be eager to learn more. Use this time to teach new things, such as 'roll over' or learn the specific names of different toys. 

If you have a shy dog, you'll see a more relaxed dog. There is no longer any reason to worry about much of anything. He now has complete faith in you as his protector and guide. If you have a pushy dog he'll be glad that the fight for leadership is over and his new role is that of devoted and adored pet. 

Is he exercised enough?.
I'm truly sorry you are going through this and hope it can be resolved fast so that you can enjoy him,as well!.


----------



## ChampsMom

Great advice. Some of these things we have tried, but we need to be more consistent. He does not sleep on our bed, we have been adamant about that. He will sleep on the floor next to me though. If we try to 'keep' him away from guests, he is a MESS! Cries, drools uncontrollably, scratches at the door, etc. He will lay down after awhile, but ONLY if he gets to be where the action is. Thank you so much! We will take your advice. (P.S. I don't type nearly as fast as you do!!!!)


----------



## Tanyac

*aggresive golden*

Hi there, what a worry!! I also have a large male golden who although he hasn't shown any aggression, my previous dog used to be very possessive over his food particularly. I have studied dog psychology quite a bit, and this time round we have done things quite differently - for a start we have now got two dogs not one! Anyway, back to your problem. You don't say if he is entire or castrated. He obviously thinks that he is above you in the order of the pack and sees you as below him so to speak. How is he when you are associated with treats? Do you take him for walks on your own? - Do you have anything to do with training? There are many things I can suggest which are non-threatening which will demote him in the pack. Even though Goldens are usually extremely placid dogs - dogs they still are and they don't speak human language. Lastly, how is he with other dogs? Hope I can help.


----------



## ChampsMom

Hi! Yes, champ was neutered last year, We thought that might help! My son or my husband usually take him for walks and throw the ball with him. I do give him treats if I try to get something (trade it with him). I am usually the one to feed him, but he does not show aggression with his bowl. I know I need to be trained too!!!


----------



## Tanyac

Ok, he was a mature dog when castrated, so although his male hormones will be gone, he has still had quite a while to be a fully-mature dog if you know what I mean. The most important thing you should try as mentioned previously is not to fuss him when he dictates it. This only shows him he is the leader of the pack. I find naturally that the males in the house are going to be above him (and you), so he only has you to dominate. There the dog won't even notice. I'm a woman also, so feel so bad for your situation. Please don't be scared of your dog. He will sense your fear which will promote him even further, just don't be confrontational. This can be achieved without force. Apart from getting a behaviourist in the short term, sounds like you need some help right now! Let me know if I can suggest anything to help
Tanya


----------



## SolidGold

I just wanted to tell you not to give up! Did you have champ since he has been a puppy? is he a rescue? You have gotten great advice and I would first start with a full work up from the vet like others have said. Then if I were you I would get a trainer to work with both you and him asap!


----------



## Debles

ChampsMom said:


> I am ChampsMom, the privious note is from my husband. We love our 3 1/2 year old Golden, but he does have a really mean streak, mainly to me. It has gotten worse and we are at a loss. He typically bites me when I try to take something away. However, recently he will bite when I come in the sliding glass door from the backyard. This has just started in the last week. I try to get him to come out with me, but he wont. As soon as I walk in the lunges, growls and bites my arm. He has even attacked the glass door when I am out. He is 102 lbs, so he could break it! Have any of you ever seen something like this? We would love to keepp him but needless to say, I am scared of him now!


From what you describe, it sounds to me like this dog has something wrong with him, even a brain tumor. It doesn't sound like "normal" possession aggression to attack the sliding glass doors or you when you AREN'T trying to take away food or a bone. This seriously could be severe hypothyroid or worse. Especially since he is 3 and a 1/2. 

I'm no trainer but this sounds medical to me.


----------



## jaireen

hi and welcome to the forum!!....i feel sorry that you guys have to go thru this...i remember when i was still working in an ad agency, my previous employers have a chow chow in the office...the dog was very nice and sweet but he hates some of our co-employees, 2 messengers and his nanny...those were the only people he has bitten except us....we all wondered why....my boss got suspicious and one time he set up a hidden cam and found out that in the evening when nobody's around, those messengers (they were stay-in) and the dog's nanny would tie the dog on a pole and make fun of the dog by beating him up with a rug and play tug of war with him using the rug, they would even yell at the dog and i remember they even threatened to beat the dog with a baseball bat or 2x2 wood....the dog was helpless and he only gets to retaliate during the day when my boss is in the office....my question is, was there any way you got frustrated with your dog in the past that you yelled on him or expressed your frustrations on him?....most of the times resource guarding is being reinforced by us, owners, unconsciously by forcefully trying to get the toy from the dogs mouth,..i am guilty of this and by reading a lot of posts in this forum, i really learned a lot and now am trying to correct myself when it comes to taking stuffs from dulce's mouth...i always use treats for a trade and am still teaching her "release" or "leave it"....mine is only 4 months old and both of us are still a work in progress....hang in there...youll learn a lot from wonderful experienced people here....keep us posted with the thyroid check up and the training....good luck!!...


----------



## Pointgold

I agree with having a full workup done, especially thyroid, first. Then contact a professional trainer, and check references. You need help, and it should be someone with experience with agressive dogs.
This is absolutely incorrect temperament for a Golden, and if it is medically exacerbated, start there.
Do be aware that there _are _dogs with truly bad temperaments, hopefully this is not the case with Champ.


----------



## Ardeagold

It's already been said over and over in this thread....but have a FULL THYROID panel done on him. Have the Vet send it out to Michigan State or Dr. Jean Dodds.

Also have him do a full work up...blood work, check for pain, everything. 

IF he's found to be in good health......go with a behaviorist. Not a regular trainer...a behaviorist/trainer.

Here's a link on Thyroid and behavior. Many Vets never suspect the thyroid is the problem because the dog a) isn't overweight; b) doesn't have skin or coat problems or c) isn't showing what they're used to seeing as far as thyroid issues go. They'll often say "it can't be the thyroid....he/she doesn't have the symptoms". But demand the test anyway. Not the Vet's inhouse test either. The whole thing. I can't stress this enough!

Best of luck....I hope everything works out for Champ and you.

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/bizarre_behavior.htm


----------



## ChampsMom

We appreciate all the GREAT advice. We did take Champ to the vet today for the full work up and the full thyroid test. It will take 3 days to get results back. In the mean time, we are getting referrals for a good behaviorist/trainer. He is part of our family and we want to keep him if we can. I do hope so, but we understand if this is not 'fixable'. We just want to give him the best chance because most of the time he is a sweetie! Thank you all again and we will keep you posted!!


----------



## fostermom

Great news! I can't wait to see an update with the thyroid results. It's obvious that you love the guy and want the best for him.


----------



## jaireen

thats great news!!!....keep us posted!!!...


----------



## jaireen

hi!!...any news?...


----------



## Golden Babies

I have a similar situation with our 9 month old- 50# male, neutered golden. He snarls, growls and has bitten several times. He immediately acts as though he realizes what he has done is incorrect and has a 180 degree change in personality- sorry, pathetic, apologetic immediately afterward, though, which is the odder part. We got him from someone at 11 weeks who "did not want him". We don't know his history, other than he had to be treated multiple times for worms. He is the most lovable golden 98% of the time, and gets along well with our female golden. This 1% of the time is not normal- not for a golden retriever. I'm afraid it's a medical condition, or something that cannot be fixed....does anyone know of a possible medical condition that would cause this? I saw mention of thyroid issues.....?


----------



## inge

I would start your own thread about your dog. Anyone clicking on this one sees it is four years old and not read on...


----------



## Golden Babies

Thanks for the advice, new to this forum, so still learning to use it


----------



## Ted Daniels

Our 13 yr old golden recently passed away. We also have a 5 yr old golden. They got along great. But now our 5 yr old golden is very aggressive towards other dogs. How do I fix this?


----------



## mylissyk

Ted Daniels said:


> Our 13 yr old golden recently passed away. We also have a 5 yr old golden. They got along great. But now our 5 yr old golden is very aggressive towards other dogs. How do I fix this?


Hi Ted, I think you should start a new thread so that it will be seen by more board members.

I strongly recommend you find an experienced behavior evaluator and have your dog evaluated, so you can get professional help with the problem.


----------

